# Grand Turk



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Guys 

If anybody lives in SE London or further afield and would like the opportunity to see the past (Phil has already posted a Photo) The Grand Turk sailing ship is in Dry Dock just a mile East of the Cutty Sark Dry Dock.

This ship was used in the T.V. Series of Hornblower (I think) 

She is having a lot of work done to her timbers plus she is being painted from the keel to the deck

Try and get to see it I know it's not an old ship but I believe it was built as an authentic copy of a HMS ship from that period (1800's)

If I am wrong no doubt somebody will correct me 

Regards Ron


----------



## yan (Sep 17, 2007)

*grand turk*

hi ron thanks for that ,
i was told recently that the CUTTY SARK was burnt out is that correct i noticed you a local se london lad ........... yan down ere in oz


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes Cutty Sark had a fire on board during refurbishment, but all is not lost, they can make good the fire damage.


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Good evening,
I see her sitting on the blocks at Greenwich.

Obviously not original as I don't think they had twin screw sailing boats in those days!!

Still, I have seen her under sail and it looks pretty splendid.

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Some information about Grand Turk *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Yan

It's true the Cutty Sark did have a fire pretty bad, BUT luck was on it's side. All the masts, spars, rigging and Deck structures had already been removed and taken to a shipyard at Chatham. Some of the cast iron stringers were buckled with the heat but they reckon it can all be sorted only an extra £10 million. 

Whats money when it comes to a ship like that.

Regards Ron


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Gulpers

Thanks for that info. It amazes me what guys on this site know and find.

Regards Ron


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Yan,

Have a look at our Cutty Sark thread *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

> Thanks for that info. It amazes me what guys on this site know and find.


My pleasure Ron! (Thumb)


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Ron,
I have heard that the Grand Turk has been sold by its owner, the Turk family, and is soon off to the Caribbean. No doubt it will find plenty of charter work out there !
rgds John


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi John 

I don't suppose you know who the new owners are, could be a few jobs going on her????????? Form the queue behind me

Regards Ron


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Ron,
Haven't found out new owners but she's passing my window now from the Medway bound for Whitby (Great circle to the Caribbean? maybe not !).
pop up there and sign on!.
rgds John


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi John 

I didn't know she had left the dry dock.

How many people on this site would love to just sign up for a month it would be a once in a life time experience. She has engines, so that we won't even leave out the engineers. 

Regards Ron


----------



## Ships Wench (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all, nice to be able to join you.

I just stubled upon this thread, and joined up so that I could post a (hopefully usefull) response.

The Grand Turk _has not _ yet been sold. There has been some interest from a company who would like to take her out to the Carribbean. However, as it stands, nothing is yet signed & sealed. As of a couple of weeks ago, there was also an interested party who would aim to keep her in the u.k.

The GT is a replica of HMS Blandford- which as you've pointed out was indeed a 18th C frigate. She was made as exactly as possible, with adaptations made to accomodate film crews (head space on decks etc) and,of course modern health & safety standards.

She was built in 1997, in Marmaris, Turkey, specifically for the "Hornblower" TV series. She has since appeared in TV films such as Longitude, and a French film starring Richard E.Grant- the name of which escapes me at the moment! Her most recent claim to fame was starring as HMS Victory in the Trafalgar 200 celebrations.

Heres the link if anyone has a spare 3million lying around! Be warned, the ship comes with an annoying limpet attached- me! (Jester) 

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1602468/0

Hope I've not bored you all too much- if anyone would like any more info on this beautiful ship-or it's mad crew- let me know.

PS, I also have some lovely original photo's that you wont have seen if you're interested (Thumb)


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

We're always interested in input and pics from good people so fire away!


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ships Wench

Thanks for the post and the link very interesting and welcome. I hope we will have more of the same from your pen. We look foward to the photo's 

Regards Ron


----------

